# A mani nude



## Fersel

Buenos días, 
¿como puedo expresar en español "a mani nude"?

Estoy traduciendo un manual de instrucciones para un equipo de laboratorio y la frase completa es:
"Il rubinetto potrebbe diventare troppo caldo per essere chiuso a mani nude".

Muchas gracias


----------



## Larroja

Ciao Fersel, 

tu come lo tradurresti? Ci dai la tua proposta, come vogliono ---> le regole <--- della casa? 

Grazie,
Larroja
_moderatrice_


----------



## Fersel

Mi verrebbe da tradurre:
"el grifo podría volverse demasiado caliente para ser cerrado _con manos_", però non sono convinto.


----------



## araceli

Hola:

...con las manos desnudas (sin protección)

Saludos


----------



## honeyheart

"A mani nude": una de esas expresiones que resultan tan naturales en italiano y que son tan difíciles de tarducir al castellano; la forma más aproximada de hacerlo que se me ocurre es:

_El grifo podría volverse demasiado caliente para cerrarlo con las manos desprotegidas._


----------



## Neuromante

honeyheart said:


> "A mani nude": una de esas expresiones que resultan tan naturales en italiano y que son tan difíciles de tarducir al castellano; la forma más aproximada de hacerlo que se me ocurre es:
> 
> _El grifo podría volverse demasiado caliente para cerrarlo con las manos desprotegidas._




En este contexto concreto se traduce con "con las manos desnudas", como ya ha indicado Araceli. Aunque tienes razón en que a veces es difícil encontrar una forma en español


----------



## honeyheart

Yo no sé de qué zona será araceli, o dónde estará viviendo ahora (¿por qué no completan el campo *Location*?), pero acá nadie diría "manos desnudas", no se usa (ni tampoco "manos vestidas"); para nosotros "desnudas" sólo pueden estar las personas.


----------



## woosh

Es usual encontrar en las advertencias de seguridad de los productos y equipos de laboratorio frases del tipo: "no manipular con las manos/ojos desnudos" en el sentido de que no se debe manipular con las manos o los ojos desprotegidos. 

En el campo de la óptica es frecuente "ojos desnudos", por ejemplo: "es tan pequeño que a ojo desnudo no es visible" significa que, a simple vista, no es visible y es necesario usar algún instrumento óptico para poder verlo. 

Es cierto, estas expresiones no forman parte de nuestro lenguaje coloquial, pero en el ámbito técnico en el que está citada la frase tiene una equivalencia literal con el español.


----------



## ursu-lab

In italiano, invece, "a mani nude" è un'espressione molto comune e significa spesso "indifeso", non solo "desnudas" ma anche "vacías".

In questo caso, io specificherei "sin guantes (de protección)", visto che le mani si "vestono" e si proteggono con "guanti", "manopole", ecc.


----------



## Tomby

honeyheart said:


> Yo no sé de qué zona será araceli, o dónde estará viviendo ahora (¿por qué no completan el campo *Location*?), pero acá nadie diría "manos desnudas", no se usa (ni tampoco "manos vestidas"); para nosotros "desnudas" sólo pueden estar las personas.


En este caso estoy doblemente de acuerdo con Honeyheart:


> _... para cerrarlo con las manos *desprotegidas*. _


T.


----------



## araceli

Hola:

Pueden estar *desnudas/os* algunas partes del cuerpo, no solamente el cuerpo entero:

Llevaba un vestido rojo con la espalda desnuda.
A ella le gustaba cantar con los pies desnudos.
etc.

Soy de Buenos Aires, Argentina.

Que yo sepa no indica el país-destino...

Saludos


----------



## ursu-lab

Non è, di solito, "con los pies descalzos"? A me "manos desnudas" fa venire in mente soprattutto la lotta e le arti marziali, non un idraulico o un elettricista.


----------



## woosh

ursu-lab said:


> Non è, di solito, "con los pies descalzos"? A me "manos desnudas" fa venire in mente soprattutto la lotta e le arti marziali, non un idraulico o un elettricista.



Sí, seguramente decir "con los pies descalzos", "sin guantes" es más habitual, pero hay ámbitos en los que "manos desnudas" o "pies desnudos" es usual. "Pies desnudos" para serte sincero no lo he eschuchado nunca pero "manos desnudas" sí. 
A mí, "manos desnudas" me hace pensar en manos desprotegidas, sin guantes, y lo relaciono inmediantamente a trabajos de laboratorio o que requieren maquinaria o usan sustancias que podrían dañar las manos si no se protegen (como le podría suceder a un plomero o a un electricista)... No lo relaciono para nada con las artes marciales ni con nigún deporte de lucha cuerpo a cuerpo.


----------



## honeyheart

En el caso de enfrentamientos, se dice "pelear *a mano limpia*", o sea sin armas, si a esto se refieren.


----------



## tiamospagna

Estoy de acuerdo con Honeyheart, la traduccion mas correcta es "....para cerrarlo con las manos desprotegidas".


----------



## sassy28

También podría decirse: "...para cerrarlo directamente con las manos." o "...para cerrarlo con las manos descubiertas."


----------

